# kyokushin kata kakyoku sano itch



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 1, 2016)

any karate instructors in this forum?
Can u pls gimme directions to start punching for the kata? 
like for eg left right front if uk what i mean

Thnx alot


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have to ask why you posted this in the boxing kickboxing forum when neither has katas


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I have to ask why you posted this in the boxing kickboxing forum when neither has katas


Is that what he was asking about? Half his words are abbreviations I would have to look up, so I assumed in this case kata was as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 9, 2016)

I thought he needed the medical section when I read 'itch' in the title.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 9, 2016)

Look up Kyokushin kata on YouTube.  But when you search, use actual words instead of the nonsense from your post.

And yes, by signing up for the forum, you agreed to write correctly instead of the garbage you posted.

And it's called Taikyoku Sono Ichi, just for reference.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 9, 2016)

Alternatively, ask your instructor


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 10, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Alternatively, ask your instructor


I'm starting ti believe this is a troll account he's been asking about the benefits of every style or what mma is and is using such poor English/slang writing it's got to be a troll


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 11, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I have to ask why you posted this in the boxing kickboxing forum when neither has katas



someone please tell me how to delete this thread ^   this thread is old..


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 11, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I'm starting ti believe this is a troll account he's been asking about the benefits of every style or what mma is and is using such poor English/slang writing it's got to be a troll



no this isn't a troll acount..


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 12, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I thought he needed the medical section when I read 'itch' in the title.


\






your funny. and that is meant to be a compliment.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 12, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! sadly not everyone gets my humour lol.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 13, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I'm starting ti believe this is a troll account he's been asking about the benefits of every style or what mma is and is using such poor English/slang writing it's got to be a troll



To be fair, according to his profile, he's only 13 years old, and is likely simply curious without having a filter on the information feed he has available to him… combined with the "interesting" version of English that kids use today, I can see how you'd get that impression… but, in all likelihood, he's simply suffering from the problems of youth… 



senseiblackbelt said:


> someone please tell me how to delete this thread ^   this thread is old..



We, by and large, don't delete threads. Especially just because "they're old"… who knows who can find something of value in the thread months, or even years from now when they search?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> To be fair, according to his profile, he's only 13 years old



I saw that a while back, pity he wasn't much younger I'd 'challenge' him lol, I only fight little kids these days, four years old is about the right age, it feels good when I can kick to the head with them.
Seriously though, apart from the way he writes sometimes ( I'm too old to understand lol) he's doing okay, better than many twice his age anyway!


----------

